# Attaching Number Plates



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone :wave:

Whats the best way to put number plates on your car?

Mine are currently attached with anti-theft screws that my uncle gave me, but not a fan of them.

I've seen these double-sided sticky foam pads, but not sure how durable they are? Dont want to go on the dual'er doing 70 and see them ping off my car.

Whats everyones thoughts? Opinions? or suggestions?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Double sided tape, never had a problem.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

same them double sided pads no probs as of yet and been on a while aswell 8 months ish


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

At the moment the normal ''screw'' but I have used the sticky pads and they were VERY strong. Would take alot of force to get them off

Rob


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i have used DS tape for nearly 15 years of driving with different plates and had one problem when a mate bought cheap tape


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks every1  

Think ill get some new plates and some sticky pads... get rid of the screws!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

When I stuck my new Wax plate on the van I just used the sticky pads from Halfords, made sure bumper was clean & they are still on now a year later no worries


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago to which the answers came: halfords stickies or sparesworld stickies!

Went for the Halfords ones - 1mm thick for the front and 6mm for the rear so that they would clear the holes for the bolts already set in the boot.

They are mega strong!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Always used double sided pads and they're tough as anything. As long as they're attached properly, then you'll have no worries.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

just don't use velcro as the police seem to take a dim view of this & have the habit of trying to do you for "going equipt" :doublesho


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> just don't use velcro as the police seem to take a dim view of this & have the habit of trying to do you for "going equipt" :doublesho


I use velcro with my car and its brill for swapping plates from UK plates, to german style plates, to my show plates. But I can see why the police wouldnt be happy with that idea as you could easily change the visual identity of the car in seconds.

Still I cant see they can do you for going equipt due to using velcro to attach ya plates. I cant see that holding up in court.....


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> just don't use velcro as the police seem to take a dim view of this & have the habit of trying to do you for "going equipt" :doublesho


It's not that I don't belive you but as an ex-copper no PC would even think about arresting someone based on such evidence. If they have a screwdriver, hammer or something else in their car whcih could be linked to a crime ie gloves then bingo but this would never even get the CPS to review.

Even then you would need previous and to have observed the person to even think about it getting to court.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I use roughly six - eight pieces of vertically placed double sided tape (slightly padded) that seems to work just fine. Using the tape vertically I found that it helps if there's any curve to the panel the plates are being stuck to and stops the plate levering itself off. When I attached them I did it in cold weather and found that it helped if the pads / tape were warmed up a bit with a hair dryer first :thumb:


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

No More Nails to a double sided tape...VG.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

front bumper is slightly curved so might use the thicker pads on the ends of the plate.

Anyone know what the scoop is on shortened plates? my reg has 5 characters so there is a lot of space at either end...

i think it would look much better if it was clipped but not sure if its legal?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got short plates on mine as I have a 5 character private number. I did some research before I ordered them and they are perfectly legal as long as the plate has the correct size and style of font and that proper spacing of the letters/numbers is used. I also double checked with the supplier I got the plates from that short plates were OK to use.

See this link - http://www.plates4less.co.uk/number...rations-info/car-registrations-legalities.asp - nowhere is an overall length of plate mentioned, as long as correct spacing and typeface is adhered to I reckon a short plate is legal. having said that, Google 'legal number plate size' and you might come across some forums where drivers have been challenged by Mr Plod about small plates being illegal.

p.s. I use a couple of velcro strips on my plates.


----------



## K1CERB (Dec 10, 2009)

I have used the double sided pads for mine, but I do like to take the plates off the car occasionally and clean the area behind the plate, makes it all look much tidier. In previous lifes I have also used Velcro for show plates, but when you have a MOT 1 of the things they look for is that the plate is permanently fixed.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

mine are velcroed on, so i can put show plates on at shows


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Industrial strength velcro for me. They have been on just over a year and haven't budged.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sticky Pads, however I'm not sure what the plates are attached with on mine cause they are hard against the bumper - normally there's a few mm gap or something but they're actually touching the paint.

Tigerseal or something? :doublesho


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Anyone know what the scoop is on shortened plates? my reg has 5 characters so there is a lot of space at either end...


i think its 11 or 14mm u have to have at each side

here's a pic of mine which was legal,


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Those sticky pads work a treat - 3 on each plate and trust me they are a right pig to get off !


----------



## silver back (Feb 22, 2009)

try www.tapes-direct.co.uk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

INWARD123 said:


> It's not that I don't belive you but as an ex-copper no PC would even think about arresting someone based on such evidence. If they have a screwdriver, hammer or something else in their car whcih could be linked to a crime ie gloves then bingo but this would never even get the CPS to review.
> 
> Even then you would need previous and to have observed the person to even think about it getting to court.


the full story is... my mate, her MG ZR, velcro plates, show plates in boot with something diff on, kitchen knive in boot too where hubby had been fixing her sub... so that may have been clencher... :doublesho


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I use the plate but off the rolls, and what I do is to put the tape length ways the full length of the plate at top and bottom, holds it on rock solid then.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Iv'e found when using double sided pads that water gets trapped behind the plate after washing and you then get that annoyining rivulet of water seeping down your paintwork for hours on end, industrial strength evo stick has cured that, them plates aren't ever coming off.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks again for your inputs every1 =]

Got my MOT coming up in a couple of weeks so ill see what they have to say about shortened plates, heard a lot of talk about the BSA mark on the plate.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I use velcro pads for the plate on my bike, then when i want to ride like a real knob, i can just take the plate off.

The fine for riding without a plate is alot less than the fine for riding at 180mph.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I use velcro pads for the plate on my bike, then when i want to ride like a real knob, i can just take the plate off.
> 
> The fine for riding without a plate is alot less than the fine for riding at 180mph.


and certain prison if said knob kills someone.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

HalfordsShopper said:


> I use velcro pads for the plate on my bike, then when i want to ride like a real knob, i can just take the plate off.
> 
> The fine for riding without a plate is alot less than the fine for riding at 180mph.


I wonder what the fine for riding at 180mph *and* no plate is?

don't drop the soap


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Double sided pads. £4.49 iirc at Hellfrauds? Can check for you if need be.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ haha


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

scottgm said:


> ^^ haha


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


>


Must not of noticed the 4th page when i made the post... i was laughing at the post above you, sorry about that!


----------

